# Urschatten farmen mit dem Extraktor?



## Tschangaria (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
für Urluft gibt es ja mehr als genug Ruten durch Nagrand um mit dem Extraktor zu farmen, nur für Urschatten ist überhaupt keine Farmroute zu finden. Kennt zufällig jemand eine gute Urschattenroute (oder wenigstens Spawns wo oft welche sind) in Schattenmondtal?


----------



## Minastirit (7. Januar 2008)

Tschangaria schrieb:


> Hallo,
> für Urluft gibt es ja mehr als genug Ruten durch Nagrand um mit dem Extraktor zu farmen, nur für Urschatten ist überhaupt keine Farmroute zu finden. Kennt zufällig jemand eine gute Urschattenroute (oder wenigstens Spawns wo oft welche sind) in Schattenmondtal?



Ich habe ne Karte zuhause. Dort marke ich mir jedesmal wenn ich ein neues vorkommen gefunden habe. Kann dir das am abend per pm schicken wenn ichs nicht vergesse ;D

nur wiso willst du urschatten farmen? ich hol die nur wenn ich grad unterwegs bin. Viel Gold gibt es ja nicht.


----------



## Grimmrog (7. Januar 2008)

Genau, urschatten ist viel zu wenig wert, wenn du unbedingt welchen brauchst, dann farm urluft oder urwasser, verkauf das im ah udn kauf den urschatten im Ah, und schon haste deinen urschatten mit weniger zeitaufwand, bzw noch gewinn raus.


----------



## Trel (7. Januar 2008)

naja.. ich brauch zb die urschatten für bt... un dich hab so oder so nie viel gold.. daher geh ich mir die lieber farmen... bin am sonntag auch bt geflogen und auf dem weg 2 Wolken gefunden... und ich war vlt 5 min in der luft.. also einfach mal rumfliegen schatten farmt keiner da findest immer was


----------



## Dunham (7. Januar 2008)

es gibt viele mobs die nebenbei auch noch schattenpartikel droppen, drum ists so billig:

also einfach den weg nehmen (wie oben beschrieben): urluft farmen, ins ah stellen und vkn und dann für 1ne urluft 3 urschatten kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschangaria (7. Januar 2008)

Mein Schamane brauch den Gürtel der fast perfekten Unverwundbarkeit und Urschatten is kaum (und wenn nur sehr teuer) in unserem AH erhältlich deshalb wollte ich wissen ob jemand gute Spawns kennt. Mir würd aber auch reichen zu wissen wo man gut Schattenpartikel farmen kann brauch ja nur 10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Minastirit wennde mir die Karte schicken könntest wär natürlich klasse^^


----------



## Tyrem (13. Januar 2008)

Wenn du nur 10 Urschatten brauchst denn gehe 1-2h die Voids ums Oshu´gun in Nagrant farmen bei denen ist die Droprate ok und massig Silber und Netherstoff haste nachher auch noch in den Taschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psytis (14. Januar 2008)

wollte auch nagrand vorschlagen. wenn du da im kreis rensnt kommst du auch an ein paar Windige Wolken spawnpunkten vorbei.

zu der karte einzeichnen:
es gibt für den cartographer ein addon, das das erledigt.


----------



## Anumunrama (7. Februar 2008)

erlich Oo wäre net wenn mal jemand diese addon posten könnte

ich erstelle gerade karten  wo dann alle wolken etc. eigezeichnet sind und bitte darum mir koos von spots zu schicken (pm) damit ich sie dann hier posten kann...wäre echt net weil ich sonst ziellos durch die map tukere und zufällig mal eins finde

und urschtten bringts echt net weil du da lieber urluft (bei uns im ah 10g mehr wert) farms und urschatten kaufst


----------



## Vidocq (12. Februar 2008)

das addon heisst gatherer und ist nicht nur für den cartographer, sondern geht auch mit der "normalen" map.
link hab ich grad nicht zur hand...

LG,
Vidocq 


ps: kannst auch so einstellen, dass du von deiner gilde/gruppe infos bekommst, wenn wer was abbaut bzw abfarmt - insofern der-  oder diejenige ebenfalls das addon hat; weiss allerdings nicht, wie´s mit den wolken aussieht. mit den normalen abbau-/einsammelsachen geht´s wunderbar


----------



## Maternus (13. Februar 2008)

Vidocq schrieb:


> das addon heisst gatherer und ist nicht nur für den cartographer, sondern geht auch mit der "normalen" map.
> link hab ich grad nicht zur hand...
> 
> LG,
> ...



Die Wolken werden dort nicht eingezeichnet. Gatherer zeichnet nur feste Farmspots auf, Wolken wandern aber mitunter (Natürlich nicht diejenigen, die unerreichbar im nirgendwo hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wenn noch wer Karten für Schatten und Urmana hat, wäre ich ein dankbarer Abnehmer.


----------



## Anumunrama (17. Februar 2008)

bei tohttbot gibts GROBE karten der spots aber die sind nicht zu empfehlen ^^ da sind fast auf der ganzen karte punkte und die sind auch noch zihmlich groß ...  sollte jemand mal eine wolke, nebel ... finden postet sie mir 

ich hab nagrand fast fertig und mach jetzt marschen und nethersturm ...dauert aber noch ein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

